# The apartment building is in the al Warqa’a complex



## milkn2sugars (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been informed that this is where i will be living when i take my new job in january. Having never been to dubai before, i have no idea where this is! I will be working in the mirdiff area but hope to spend my free time in jumeirah. How far from jumeirah am i? From the marina how far> am i close to shops etc? Is thetre a swimming pool i can use?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Al Warqa'a area is not very far from Mirdif, assuming that is what you mean. I have no idea what amenities the development offers and suggest you ask the people providing it.

I am confused as to why you feel you want to spend your spare time in Jumeirah, as this is far from where you will be living & working. You would be right the other end of the town from the Marina.

I suggest you get yourself a map of Dubai so that you can see where the different areas are.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

milkn2sugars said:


> I have been informed that this is where i will be living when i take my new job in january. Having never been to dubai before, i have no idea where this is! I will be working in the mirdiff area but hope to spend my free time in jumeirah. How far from jumeirah am i? From the marina how far> am i close to shops etc? Is thetre a swimming pool i can use?


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Why does everyone want to spend there time in Jumeira? Doing what? 

For local amenities near Al-Warqa'a there is the Mall in Uptown Mirdiff with loads of shops, restaurants, cinema etc. Plenty of other things to do all round the Creek area of Dubai and for a good night out you're much closer to the Irish Village which also has a lot of live music events.

Here is a map: (Map of Mirdif Dubai - Uptown Mirdif, City Centre Mall)

The Marina has some bars and a lot of highrise aparment complexes. It's not a place to just 'hang out' 

There are also plenty of pools all over the place in Dubai - People really need to realise that the Marina and Jumeira are not the only places in Dubai!!! 

HTH


----------



## milkn2sugars (Nov 3, 2008)

I said i wish to spend my free time in Jumeirah as that is where my family and friends will be located. Surely thats a good enough reason!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

milkn2sugars said:


> I said i wish to spend my free time in Jumeirah as that is where my family and friends will be located. Surely thats a good enough reason!!!!!!!!


In fact you said you'd be living al Al Warq'a and that you _hoped _to spend free time in Jumeirah. 

Oh and your're welcome. We love providing useful information to people who are not polite enough to say please and thank you. 

-


----------



## milkn2sugars (Nov 3, 2008)

wished / hoped to spend my free time in jumeirah.....surely this means the same thing....

I came on here hoping that someone could give me some honest answers as to how far away my parents were going to be and instead the comments slagged off my desire (or hope!) to spend my free time in jumeirah (with my parents). If you consider that polite then you certainly shouldnt be accusing me of being impolite for asking a very simple question.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

milkn2sugars said:


> wished / hoped to spend my free time in jumeirah.....surely this means the same thing....
> 
> I came on here hoping that someone could give me some honest answers as to how far away my parents were going to be and instead the comments slagged off my desire (or hope!) to spend my free time in jumeirah (with my parents). If you consider that polite then you certainly shouldnt be accusing me of being impolite for asking a very simple question.


Mate,

There is no need to be rude or reactionary. The information you provided got you the response. You never mentioned at all the reason why you wanted to spend your time in either of those areas and so it was left for the people on here to wonder why and answer accordingly.

I replied to your post and answered all your questions - Still no thanks, just more abuse!  Personally if I want to know the distance between two points anyway I would just look on a map (from: jumeira to: Al Warqaa @25.191820,55.408170 - Google Maps) - Takes 5mins 

My mum always says politeness costs nothing and everybody always appreciates being thanked! She's a wise old bird my mum!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

milkn2sugars said:


> wished / hoped to spend my free time in jumeirah.....surely this means the same thing....
> 
> I came on here hoping that someone could give me some honest answers as to how far away my parents were going to be and instead the comments slagged off my desire (or hope!) to spend my free time in jumeirah (with my parents). If you consider that polite then you certainly shouldnt be accusing me of being impolite for asking a very simple question.



I suggest you reread your orginal post. You were not clear, nor did you include the words please or thank you. You were given correct information and it was queried why you would want to travel betwen these distances with good reason. You have shown no appreciation for people's time.

If your family are in Dubai, then surely they would have answered your questions? Sadly, we are not psychic here. Nor are we gluttons for punishment.

Kindly learn some manners, or don't bother posting here again.

-


----------

